# Just finished hanging it....



## smitty22 (May 1, 2010)

Looks good, should help the dust! The chain hoist is a good thing too, I bought one and used it to assemble my 14" bandsaw. 
thanks for the review.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I sure hope that you are using a dust collector on your tools and the air cleaner for the fine particles in the air. It looks that is the case.
I've had my Grizzley oh, just short of a year now, and I love it. My shop isn't dust free by any means, but what a difference from what it was.
A friend heard me boasting about my new air cleaner and went out and bought one bigger better and much more costly of course. 
He called me up one evening and asked how to hook up the ducting … yeah he's the same guy that had his saw blade in backwards … Couldn't figure out why all the smoke …


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

I do have a 2 stage dc. Right now it is modified HF, Thein Baffle on a 35 gallon can and a Wynn canister filter.
Currently I do not have the shop ducted and have to lug the dc hoses to each machine. I have already noticed a difference in the shop with the new air cleaner.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Your system sounds allot like mine. I put in 'Y' connectors in the duct near each machine and a flex hose to the machine and use a blast gate. (Read here: that I'm to lazy to lug the hose around).
I ducted my shop with 4" big box PVC Drain pipe, and have never had any problems.
The Wynn canister is a great add on to the HF dc, I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## Pantherjoe (Dec 7, 2014)

So Kurt, how is the new air filter working for you? I am in the market for my first DC system, but my head is spinning with all the info and choices.
I'm leaning towards the grizzly G0703HEP and a yet undecided air filtration unit.
any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Chocdog (Aug 31, 2014)

> So Kurt, how is the new air filter working for you? I am in the market for my first DC system, but my head is spinning with all the info and choices.
> I m leaning towards the grizzly G0703HEP and a yet undecided air filtration unit.
> any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> - Pantherjoe


Buy the air cleaner for sure! The thing has been one of the best purchases I have made this year for my shop. The thing really works like a charm. It is amazing how much airborne dust that thing captures. The shop is much cleaner now. I am contemplating a new DC and have considered the grizzly cyclones. Check out Jay Bates on youtube, he recently talked about his grizzly dc. I believe his is the Grizzly G0703P. I am sure the hepa filter would be a plus. Also I'd take a look at http://www.jpthien.com/smf/. Let us know what you end up with and what you think.
Merry Christmas!


----------

